# What is this?



## GrassAndWater12

I wish I would've put something down for size reference but the small tunnel is about as big around as my pinky finger.

I'm quite familiar with moles/voles and it's definitely not that. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## robjak

Did nit read, I had said Moles, are there tunnels under the dirt piles? Now after reading, very small moles??


----------



## GrassAndWater12

I'm 99% positive it's not moles as I've had my battles with them in the past and are quite familiar with their tunnels. These are small tunnels right under the lifted dirt that are about as wide and long as my pinky finger. It doesn't seem to go down. Just pushes the dirt up for a few inches and it's gone. Could it be grubs, earth worms or something to that affect? That's about as wide the tunnel is.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Took these pictures a few minutes ago. Maybe the sprayer nozzle can help with size identification. Could it be mole crickets this late? I know the mound is worm castings, or at least I think it is.


----------



## wilsonline

Did you treat for mole crickets? I have similar issues here. Waiting for the rain to pass so I can spray bifenthrin. I did put down some Bio-Advanced lawn insect killer, but the issue persisted. I'm also worried about sod webworms bc I saw their moths flying around.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

I believe it was mole crickets. I sprayed bifenthrin at 1 oz per gallon rate and watered it in. A week later I sprayed without watering it in. No movement in my lawn ever since.


----------

